# The Status of Jamal Mashburn



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I totally forgot he is a Sixer and at this point I am going to assume hes dog meat, because hes only ever mentioned because of his contract. Does anyone know if he will "ATTEMPT" to play this year?


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

ahhh forgot about him too..... i think i heard something about him comin back to play in the 2005-2006 season but that was a whiiiiile ago.. i dont know his status at this point


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

How can you people forget?? He's on your roster....HELLO???

Why not try visiting the 76ers section of basketball for once? Maybe that would help you remember and try looking over there
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Where his name is you oxymorons.

LOL oxy morons....I crack myself up....


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Shadyballa8D12 said:



> How can you people forget?? He's on your roster....HELLO???
> 
> Why not try visiting the 76ers section of basketball for once? Maybe that would help you remember and try looking over there
> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> ...


 Check this out, your comments or lack thereof isnt appreciated on this board or anywhere else on this site if they are going to be of that nature. If you looked around on this board. I have been a Sixers fan since waaaaaay back so for me to ask about an inconsequential player at this point is a valid statement. Maybe you should learn to read a little closer before you make such ridiculous statements.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

His knee is toast and he's retiring.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah, not long ago Billy King commented on how he saw Mashburn and Monster Mash is more worried about his career after basketball and is going to retire soon.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> I totally forgot he is a Sixer and at this point I am going to assume hes dog meat, because hes only ever mentioned because of his contract. Does anyone know if he will "ATTEMPT" to play this year?


Wasn't the point in acquiring him that he was done and would come off of the cap



****'s FAQ said:


> There is one exception whereby a player can continue to receive his salary, but the salary is not included in the team's team salary. This is when a player is forced to retire for medical reasons and a league-appointed physician confirms that he is medically unfit to continue playing. There is a waiting period of two years (if the injury or illness occurred between January 1 and July 1) or until the second July 1 following the injury or illness (if it occurred between July 1 and January 1) before a team can apply for this salary cap relief. If the waiting period expires mid-season (on any date prior to the last day of the regular season), then his entire salary for that season is removed from the team's team salary. For example, Luc Longley suffered a career-ending injury in March 2001. In March 2003, the Knicks were allowed to remove his entire 02-03 salary from their books (and since the luxury tax is based on the team salary as of the last day of the regular season, the Knicks avoid paying any tax on Longley's salary). There is also some luxury tax relief associated with disabled players -- see question number 15 .
> 
> If a player retires, even for medical reasons, his team does not receive a salary cap exception to acquire a replacement player.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> Check this out, your comments or lack thereof isnt appreciated on this board or anywhere else on this site if they are going to be of that nature. If you looked around on this board. I have been a Sixers fan since waaaaaay back so for me to ask about an inconsequential player at this point is a valid statement. Maybe you should learn to read a little closer before you make such ridiculous statements.


Oooh... scary 

Wait, NO!



****ing administrators


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

sliccat said:


> Oooh... scary
> 
> Wait, NO!
> 
> ...


 lol


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

BEEZ said:


> Check this out, your comments or lack thereof isnt appreciated on this board or anywhere else on this site if they are going to be of that nature. If you looked around on this board. I have been a Sixers fan since waaaaaay back so for me to ask about an inconsequential player at this point is a valid statement. Maybe you should learn to read a little closer before you make such ridiculous statements.


Its so cool to be admin. You can ban or threaten anyone and everywhere...

Also whats funny (if its funny) after making some thread (here), btw never in it, but privately I was told to shut up if I dont want to get into trouble... ****, I couldnt hold it this time, so Beez are you banning me already?

P.S. Sorry other 76ers fans for hijacking the thread...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Zalgirinis said:


> Its so cool to be admin. You can ban or threaten anyone and everywhere...
> 
> Also whats funny (if its funny) after making some thread (here), btw never in it, but privately I was told to shut up if I dont want to get into trouble... ****, I couldnt hold it this time, so Beez are you banning me already?
> 
> P.S. Sorry other 76ers fans for hijacking the thread...


 Are you done whining? Hes clearly baiting? Is that not against the site's TOS? It is so what is your beef now?

Also I would like to add that, there is not a single threat in my post. Unfortunately you are reaching and you have no legs to stand on, do you have anything else PRODUCTIVE to this thread?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Zalgirinis said:


> Its so cool to be admin. You can ban or threaten anyone and everywhere...
> 
> Also whats funny (if its funny) after making some thread (here), btw never in it, but privately I was told to shut up if I dont want to get into trouble... ****, I couldnt hold it this time, so Beez are you banning me already?
> 
> P.S. Sorry other 76ers fans for hijacking the thread...


 Also I would like to say that no admin on this site would tell you to shut up privately or in public so, I will tell you, your lies are not welcome here.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

BEEZ said:


> Also I would like to say that no admin on this site would tell you to shut up privately or in public so, I will tell you, your lies are not welcome here.


You are right it wasnt admin, it was a mod as far as I know. Dont know if he/she did it on his/her own will or was told to, but it was said. Not directly "you shut up", but it had the same meaning just that it was said in polite words.

EDIT. Btw I did shut up, not because I wanted or was told to, but because I was away for few days and then back didnt want to start it again from zero as the thread was locked. Aussieguy didnt stop and was banned just because questioned some of admins/mods actions. So whos lieing?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Not to mention that the person BEEZ is speaking about is an obvious troll and baits all over the place.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

HKF said:


> Not to mention that the person BEEZ is speaking about is an obvious troll and baits all over the place.


 As you can see HKF he just needed something to say, I hope he feels better that its off his chest no matter how ridiculous its showing to be in his posts.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Zalgirinis said:


> EDIT. Btw I did shut up, not because I wanted or was told to, but because I was away for few days and then back didnt want to start it again from zero as the thread was locked. Aussieguy didnt stop and was banned just because questioned some of admins/mods actions. So whos lieing?


Once again, relay correct information. Aussieguy was banned because he started calling admins names, not because he questioned they're actions. Please be factual or at least prepared when you are going to make statements that quite a few regular posters on the site saw. So sorry your friend wasnt suspended for questioning actions sorry.


----------



## nextghitman (Jul 17, 2005)

I really hope he is able to come back and be the player he was before his injury...but somehow i dont see that happening. I think he is going to retire.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

nextghitman said:


> I really hope he is able to come back and be the player he was before his injury...but somehow i dont see that happening. I think he is going to retire.


 That is the word out right now is that hes done. That knee is shot


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Mashburn isn't coming back. He has retired. He has moved on to other businesses (like his cardealership in Kentucky) and wants to eventually be an NBA owner.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well it is about time.... Finally fans of the NBA can rest their hopes of a comeback...


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

BEEZ for Pres.. I hope the Monster comes back and does what he does best.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

arcade_rida said:


> BEEZ for Pres.. I hope the Monster comes back and does what he does best.


 hes done Rida  Would have been a much needed addition if he was healthy


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I think we should just trade Mashburn for a small forward or big man. There has to be some team that wants to save a little money.


----------

